

Killing lava monsters and helping Marines - frankydp
http://www.killfoot.com/2012/03/22/how-i-solved-a-personal-problem-with-marines-mil/

======
frankydp
Lava Monsters = <http://youtu.be/lDZ2fMHTvwk>

